# Riding in Salamanca, Guanajuato...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

This past weekend, I went to Salamanca (where my parents live) and ride some trials there. The trails were dry and the weather was really cold. I went with my friend Héctor, our physical shape was not the best after the Christmas-new year period. We met at the beginning of the road to Cardenas at 7:00 AM and rode 13 km of road to started climbing to "La Cañada". We got to the "presa de Mendoza" after some light climbing. After this point, the climbing continues until we got to "Presa del Zapote" and then we went down to "La Cañada".

It was very dry and cold and we were afraid to flat but fortunately this did not happen. I had some trouble to follow my friend, who was in better shape than me, my rush is heavier than his scalpel. However, when we got to technical sections and descends, my bike performed better than his.

Here, you can see some nice pictures of this ride !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow!!!

Nice trails and bike. The full Siemens attire gets you some style points too...

I've never been at Guanajuato and I'd like to be there some time. Riding it should be cool!

Those trails look like the ultimate proving grounds for XC-Racing machines. Now In understand why your two bikes are more Race oriented.

Did you gave a break to the Yeti? Or is it packed lready for its travel to Mexico City?  

I think I'll organize a BLING shootout soon... Turners, Titus', Rocky Mountains, Yetis... 

Thanks for sharing and many thanks for the long overdue pictures


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Nice trails and bike. The full Siemens attire gets you some style points too...
> 
> ...


For a BLING shootout I think nothing can beat a certain silver fork that's lying around. I've never seen a rigid fork disguized as a suspension fork.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For a BLING shootout I think nothing can beat a certain silver fork that's lying around. I've never seen a rigid fork disguized as a suspension fork.


Hey! It's me who's always going against the mainstream!

(Just wait to see in person my Phaon... when it comes  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey! It's me who's always going against the mainstream!
> 
> (Just wait to see in person my Phaon... when it comes  )


Actually, I hope you get your fork soon. It does look nice


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Nice trails and bike. The full Siemens attire gets you some style points too...
> 
> ...


We can organize the shootout whenever you want. It would be very nice. Also, you are always invited to come and ride with us in Salamanca. It will be a pleasure to ride with you and rzozaya69 there, both are invited. We can arrange a trip to Salamanca !!.
The Yeti is coming to Mexico city soon !!!. We will see each other in Chiluca Trials !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Buen lugar para rodar y buenas fotos*

Yo en particular he estado en Guanajuato solo en plan de turista pero me quede con ganas de regresar... claro en un dia no muy lejano que ya tenga auto trepare a mi flaca y nos apuntaremos hacia esa dirección, gran lugar lleno de cultura y de fiesta por las noches y por las mañanas para ir a rodar...

Felicidades por las fotos y gracias por compartirlas! 

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For a BLING shootout I think nothing can beat a certain silver fork that's lying around. I've never seen a rigid fork disguized as a suspension fork.


 Maybe this silver fork open the new breed of forks" The lifetime lock-out forks".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Maybe this silver fork open the new breed of forks" The lifetime lock-out forks".


So you bling ho's are making fun o'my old fork???

Oh, well... that POS really deserves some bad rap. I'm happy to part with it. 

I may have someone to buy it though. The astronomic price is 300 pesos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So you bling ho's are making fun o'my old fork???
> 
> Oh, well... that POS really deserves some bad rap. I'm happy to part with it.
> 
> I may have someone to buy it though. The astronomic price is 300 pesos.


so...who's the unwary buyer? I think maybe I would give you... 300 centavos 

Glad you're selling it...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> so...who's the unwary buyer? I think maybe I would give you... 300 centavos
> 
> Glad you're selling it...


Some guy off from mercadolibre/deremate.

But if you chek out the ad, you can say anything but that he is unaware. I can't say open wide it's a POS, but I pretty much describe it like that. It pisses me off when someone wants to take advantage of the buyer. It happened to me, I won't do it to anyone.

Yeah.. I don't get tired to say I'm happy to part out with such a POS.


----------

